# Trying a different dirrection



## chauncey (Apr 28, 2014)

Don't usually do well at landscape but they took me off my meds...


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2014)

chauncey said:


> Don't usually do well at landscape but they took me off my meds...



Nice. I especially like the black and white.


----------



## tolusina (Apr 29, 2014)

chauncey said:


> .......



I quite like this one, especially the tracks, cause to pause and ponder, wonder.
Can't make out if the tracks are human or critter, part of the mystery that gives pause, and please don't tell, that'd ruin the mystery.
So who or what was out there in the dunes, why, where were they coming from, where were they going, photo doesn't say, it only suggests the questions, fires the curiosity.
So, I like that this photo raised all those questions for me, the rainbows aren't bad either, unusual to see two parallel like that. Or, is it really one rainbow? More to ponder.

Excellent!!




.


----------



## Jeffbridge (Apr 29, 2014)

Both good ones...I like #2 though....


----------

